# MYOSTATIN EXPERIMENT: 2 weeks in...



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

Just an update...I am up 2.5 lbs and feeling really strong. While this is positive, it is still too little and too early to tell anything yet. However, it is something to feel good about. I'll update again in two weeks.


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

how much would you usually be up in 2 weeks?


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2002)

Actually, at this time, nothing. I have been on maintenance calories for a while now, and sitting at 255 lbs. I changed NOTHING about my program in the last 2 weeks and am now 257.5 lbs. Is it the Myostim? Too early to tell. But hey, I'll take the extra 2.5 lbs anyway it came!


----------



## GYM GURU (May 27, 2002)

Could it be that 6 pack that you  had to drink last night !! ha ha just kidding. Keep us posted . I am intersted in seeing if this stuff works. If I could find something legal like this that really works, I would be on cloud nine . If this truely works , can you truely imagine the freaks that will be out there. Bodybuilding will go up a whole other level in a matter of 5 to 10 years. Ectomorphs will turn into Endomorphs & Endomorphs will have another class called gargantuans. It is a scary thought if this reallyy works !!  Naturally altering ones body frame.. The thought is scary !!   So exciting !!


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2002)

Well, don't get excited yet. Even if this product can bind myostatin, I doubt it can do so to the extent of turning regular BBers into freaks, and freaks into.....Mega-Freaks!

If it does work, and I don't know yet if it does...I would say it would work as well as maybe some prohormones (1AD/1TST) when compared to real steroids.

In other words, there will someday be a drug that can truly bind most of, if not all myostatin, and that the natural, legal kind (like Myostim) will pale by comparison.


----------



## the_menace (Jun 1, 2002)

By the way GoPro, what brand is that youre using?  (Curiosity)


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by the_menace *_
> By the way GoPro, what brand is that youre using?  (Curiosity)



Myostim...Champion Nutrition


----------



## the_menace (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow.  50 plus bucks per bottle.  That's crazy.  I'm just hoping that it works accordingly to what youre paying.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by the_menace *_
> Wow.  50 plus bucks per bottle.  That's crazy.  I'm just hoping that it works accordingly to what youre paying.



Honestly...I was able to get it at a nice discount. Luckily, I had a favor to call in, LOL. I'm sure the price will come down though.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 4, 2002)

Anything new it should be around week three.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm more interested in the IGF-1 drug than myostatin inhibitors. The biology in post-developmental muscle doesn't seem like a whole lots going to happen from it.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

I read something about that on Supertraining snake eyes. Sounds extremely beneficial for pre-comp diet.


----------



## ragingbull (Jun 5, 2002)

Gopro, does the label indicate anything in regard to overdosage, Adverse effects, or side effects. Just curious what the product says about the downside since we are starting to understand that the product does have some upside ie 4 lbs. in three weeks.


----------



## gopro (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> I'm more interested in the IGF-1 drug than myostatin inhibitors. The biology in post-developmental muscle doesn't seem like a whole lots going to happen from it.



IGF-1 has been getting poor reviews from those that have used it. Those that claim good results are also stacking GH, and steroids, so they have no clue what is working. The lack of efficacy of IGF-1 drugs has been known for a while.


----------



## gopro (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ragingbull *_
> Gopro, does the label indicate anything in regard to overdosage, Adverse effects, or side effects. Just curious what the product says about the downside since we are starting to understand that the product does have some upside ie 4 lbs. in three weeks.



Well, I still can't be sure that it is the Myostim that is causing the weight gain. I will be able to make a better determination after the 8 weeks. However, to answer your question...no, the label on the Champion product does not talk about contraindications, overdose, or side effects.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> IGF-1 has been getting poor reviews from those that have used it. Those that claim good results are also stacking GH, and steroids, so they have no clue what is working. The lack of efficacy of IGF-1 drugs has been known for a while.



I'm not talking about injected IGF-1. That involves the circulating isoform of the growth factor, which doesn't do much of anything for muscle.

I'm talking about a new genetic drug in the works, a viral-delivered gene or a plasmid, implanted in the muscle cell that causes expression of locally-produced IGF-1.

This would essentially take the middle-man out of steroid usage, bypassing the AR, since local IGF-1 is thought to be the direct agent of muscular growth.


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

Got ya. When will Twinlab be coming out with it


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 6, 2002)

Its currently in animal tests at the moment, but the results have been very promising

Its going to be marketed as a muscle-retention drug for the elderly and those with muscle-wasting diseases.

But with its potential for growth, essentially like being on steroids with no side effects, it *will* be on the black market.

Current estimates are 10-20 years before its commercially available for humans.


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

Interesting, I am going to do some research on this one. I'm still having fun doing research on prostaglandins.


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 11, 2002)

If a persons myosin dictates how much muscle one can put on or not put on , is protein useless if a person has reached his or her potential muscle growth. I am 5'7" with small bones. I weigh 158 ripped on stage.  I am extremely strong for our size. I have been competing for 4 years now. In off-season I gain weight & get stronger but when it comes time to diet for a show & see the end results off my off season preperation, MY WEIGHT ALWAYS ENDS UP THE SAME.  I weighed 199lbs in January this year & got on stage at 159lbs at my first show. I am high on the protein & good carbs while dieting.   Is the protein i use  useless for me !! Is my myosin dictating no more muscle on my frame !!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> If a persons myosin dictates how much muscle one can put on or not put on , is protein useless if a person has reached his or her potential muscle growth. I am 5'7" with small bones. I weigh 158 ripped on stage.  I am extremely strong for our size. I have been competing for 4 years now. In off-season I gain weight & get stronger but when it comes time to diet for a show & see the end results off my off season preperation, MY WEIGHT ALWAYS ENDS UP THE SAME.  I weighed 199lbs in January this year & got on stage at 159lbs at my first show. I am high on the protein & good carbs while dieting.   Is the protein i use  useless for me !! Is my myosin dictating no more muscle on my frame !!!



Myostatin is only one mechanism whereby your body puts an upper limit on growth potential. It is HIGHLY doubtful you are at your genetic limits for growth...most probably never get there. If these myostatin binders do work, which is still debatable, they would still only partially block myo's effects.

You need to look at your dieting and training, especially pre-competition...you may be eating away newly aquired muscle tissue!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GYM GURU *_
> MY WEIGHT ALWAYS ENDS UP THE SAME.  I weighed 199lbs in January this year & got on stage at 159lbs at my first show.
> 
> 40 lbs is a ton of weight! I would say too much to lose. Probably losing some muscle with it! A friend of mine made the same mistake! I would say come in around 165 to 169. JMO


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 12, 2002)

I would be on cloud 9 to come inaround 165lbs.  I have tried for years to do that.   I am the most muscular guy in my family, including uncles etc.  I am the biggest guy I know in my family & I do not consider myself big by any means!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

Having not seen you, it's hard to say. My friend was a little over 200 and got in the 150's. You could tell his face was sunken in and he did not look good at all. Lost too much muscle! This was last summer! The first show this year(1 month ago) he came in about 175. Much more muscle and look fantastic. He won the middleweight and overall!!! And he was still ripped!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

GG.....here are a few pics to give you an idea....


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

*#2*

#2


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

Go find the Metrolina pics thread and there are 3 more in there!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=7562&highlight=metrolina+pics


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 12, 2002)

What did he do different. Is a persons face being sunken in a sign of muscle loose. I did not get that this year but last year I looked like I was on crack !


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

Not sure, but I'm guessing it had to be his diet!!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 14, 2002)

Have you noticed any difference in training 'Pro?


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Have you noticed any difference in training 'Pro?



I've been feeling quite strong...several major lifts have gone up. However, to be honest, I do not attribute them to the Myostim...not significant enough.

I will focus more on the gains in lean body mass for now. In an hour or two I will be weighing in and such.


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 14, 2002)

Do you feel any different


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 14, 2002)

This months Muscular Development mag. has an article on MYOSIN. I will finish reading it & post what it says later.


----------



## Sauron (Jul 28, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2004)

why the bump?

you want an update from gopro?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

wtf

 vote ban


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup.  Thread is over 2 years old.  *Ban Him!!!*


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Obviously this product was bullshit.  We all know that myostatin inhibitors dont work.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 28, 2004)

Gosh... I know the archive can be helpful.  But as of lately its getting kinda ridiculous what people are reposting on.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 28, 2004)

WTF! If Gopro was still on that stuff after two years, then I would vote to ban Gopro. Maybe threads should be closed after awhile and be read only.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2004)

yes, all myostatin inhibitors are complete bullshit, but I think you guys are being a bit harsh on the young fella.


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> WTF! If Gopro was still on that stuff after two years, then I would vote to ban Gopro. Maybe threads should be closed after awhile and be read only.



Gopro doesn't get banned...Gopro bans others you clown!

And no I'm not still on that stuff...and the person that bumped the thread private messaged me about it.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2004)

well, now that you're in here you never really did report any final conclusions?


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, now that you're in here you never really did report any final conclusions?



Guess I forgot about the stuff. All I can say is that while I was on it I di make gains in weight and strength, however, I think I was in a very good phase of training and would have made that progress with or without the Myostim. I cannot attribute the gains I made to that product. I have done
ALOT of research on myostatin and the myostatin gene, and in no way is any
natural supplement going to influence it. There is a pharmaceutical company, however, that has a new drug that is being tested right now that actually has promise in this area.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2004)

*Myostatin and Myostatin Inhibitors: The Next Big Supplement Scam*
by Paul Cribb, B.H.Sci HMS
AST Director of Research


Late last year a report in the media blew the minds of bodybuilders who were wise enough to read the AST web site daily. Research performed by scientists from the Johns Hopkins University had created "massively-muscled, Arnold Schwarzenegger-like mice" by genetically engineering animals with a missing growth regulator called myostatin. 

Myostatin is a gene (Now understand that a gene is a linear sequence of nucleotides along a segment of DNA that provides the coded instructions for synthesis of RNA, which, when translated into protein, leads to the expression of hereditary character.) that is a member of the Transforming Growth Factor-b (TGF-b) Superfamily.1 These genes encode factors that are essential to proper biological development during the embryonic stage.2 They are specifically expressed before birth.

Genetically engineered myostatin-free mice and cattle exhibit twice the lean muscle mass as their normal stable-mates, without extra feeding or resistance training!3 The important thing to understand is that these animals were genetically engineered to not possess the myostatin gene because myostatin limits muscle growth.3,4 

A study published in 1998, revealed that myostatin is expressed in human skeletal muscle and levels are increased in muscle wasting diseases such as HIV.5 This research demonstrated that myostatin levels within the human body correlate inversely with fat-free mass. That is, the less myostatin in circulation, the more muscle you will have. This research confirmed that myostatin is a primary regulator of muscle growth in humans.5 

Recently, the same scientists at Hopkins engineered a second group of mice whose genetic makeup shows it's possible to get the same amazing muscle growth-effect by blocking the myostatin gene rather than deleting it entirely.6

The Hopkins scientists identified several proteins, namely follistatin, mutant activin type II receptors, and myostatin propeptide, that can effectively block the activity of myostatin.6 Remember, if you can block myostatin, muscle growth will literally explode! Paul Delia reported this information in May last year.7

Now, a collective brains-trust of unscrupulous sports supplement marketers have recently cottoned on to this information and are attempting to pull more scams.8 These pumpkin heads are trying their best to make consumers believe that they have supplements that athletes can take that will block the activity of myostatin. I believe they also get the bulk of their product knowledge from Miss. Cleo the tarot card reader. If not product knowledge, they certainly get their marketing ideas from her.

The myostatin blocking-ability was not achieved by simply taking a pill or even receiving an injection. The Hopkins scientists are the world leaders in this technology, and they have only just recently been able to produce this ability to block myostatin using the latest, state-of-the-art genetic engineering techniques. What we are talking about is embryonic microinjections (gene manipulation before birth), numerous cross-linking experiments and cell cloning techniques to produce mice with various levels of the specific binding affinity mutations.

Myostatin is licensed to MetaMorphix, a company founded by one of the main researchers Se-Jin Lee, M.D., Ph.D., in 1995. This company was established to commercialize on work by Hopkins and other pharmaceutical companies in the field of growth and differentiation factors. Myostatin is sublicensed to American Home Products and Cape Aquaculture Technologies. The authors and the University own MetaMorphix stock and the authors also own CAT stock. Lee is a consultant to MetaMorphix and Cape Aquaculture Technologies. The other lead author of this research, Alexandra McPherron, Ph.D., is a consultant to Cape Aquaculture Technologies.

This is cutting-edge, multi-million dollar genetic research and it appears to be stitched up tight by some big companies and brilliant research minds. Do you really think some little snake-oil selling supplement company has the capacity, contacts, or finances to obtain this type of technology and then surpass it? Yeah, right! Not by a long shot.

The research on myostatin and the ability to block myostatin is very exciting. In 5 to 10 years, when it is possible to isolate, stabilize then synthesize on a large scale, the myostatin propeptide and follistatin protein blockers, it will be in the tight grip of billion dollar pharmaceutical companies. These drugs will be only made available on prescription for extreme wasting conditions. That is, until they find their way onto the black market, and then, god help this sport!

Now these companies with their "make-believe" products would love you to think they have the technology to produce such myostatin blockers. They will go to great lengths concocting tales of top secret, undercover research. They'll spin the story well. You better believe they will.

But by now you should know the script. First they will come out with a pill or a powder. Then another company will come out with the "better" liquid version. Of course it will be stabilized and guaranteed stable for 2 years. Then yet another company will come out with the transdermal myostatin cream that you simply rub on what ever muscle you want to increase the size of. Oh, and don't forget the special "night time" myostatin formula. And why stop there, how about the really special "Myagra-statin" because "girls really want a bigger man." Welcome to Fantasy Island, I mean the sports supplement industry. 


References:

1. Sakuma, K., Watanabe, K., Sano. M., Uramoto, I., Totsuka, T. (2000). Differential Adaptation of Growth and Differentiation Factor 8/Myostatin, Fibroblast Growth Factor 6 and Leukemia Inhibitory Factor in overloaded, regenerating and denervated rat muscles. Biochimica et Biophysica Acta. 1497. pp77-88.

2. Sharma M, Langley B, Bass J, Kambadur R. Myostatin in muscle growth and repair. Exerc Sport Sci Rev. 29(4):155-8, 2001. 
3. McPherron, A. C., and Lee, S. J. Double muscling in cattle due to mutations in the myostatin gene. Proc. Natl. Acad, Sci. USA. 94:12457-61, 1997.

4. Yamanouchi, K., Soeta, C., Naito, N., and Tojo, H. Expression of Myostatin Gene in Regenerating Skeletal Muscle of the Rat and its Localization. Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications. 270:510-516, 2000.

5. Gonzalez-Cadavid NF. Organization of the human myostatin gene and expression in healthy men and HIV-infected men with muscle wasting. NAPS Online. Vol. 95, Issue 25, 14938-14943, 1998.

6. Se-Jin Lee, McPherron AC. Regulation of myostatin activity and muscle growth. Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA, Vol. 98, Issue 16, 9306-9311, July 31, 2001.

http://www.ast-ss.com/articles/article.asp?AID=85


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Great read lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Guess I forgot about the stuff. All I can say is that while I was on it I di make gains in weight and strength, however, I think I was in a very good phase of training and would have made that progress with or without the Myostim. I cannot attribute the gains I made to that product. I have done
> ALOT of research on myostatin and the myostatin gene, and in no way is any
> natural supplement going to influence it. There is a pharmaceutical company, however, that has a new drug that is being tested right now that actually has promise in this area.



I can just imagine you balooning up to 400Lbs LOL


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Pharmaceutical ways of inhibiting myostatin are right around the corner...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 28, 2004)

i wondered why this was upped..I was thinking, didn't i see this before, a long time ago? lol


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I can just imagine you balooning up to 400Lbs LOL



don't laugh...it won't be me, but people never thought they'd see a 300 lb bodybuilder onstage...now that thats been done I'm sure 400 lbs is not that far off!


----------



## madden player (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Pharmaceutical ways of inhibiting myostatin are right around the corner...


This is an interesting subject to me because I have a very close friend with Muscular dystrophy.  One of the drugs that holds some promise in treating muscle wasting diseases is MYO-029.

Within the next decade there will drugs that influence myostatin and muscle growth.


----------

